# Does anyone have anything GOOD to say about DRI?



## Mole351 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi all. I hope this is the right place to post this.

My wife and I went to a sales pitch for a DRI timeshare.  We have no experience with timeshares and were told by a friend what to expect (we did not have any intention of purchasing going into it).  The sales pitch went exactly how we were told it would go...but in the process thought the Sampler actually sounded good and we were honestly excited about possibly buying in after that.

Later that night however, I started googling DRI timeshares and I was absolutely amazed at all of the complaints and people saying not to go within a mile of their sales pitches, that they got scammed and cannot get out of it, etc etc.

Now I'm aware that the majority of reviews/people sharing their experiences with things online are mostly those complaining/upset from a bad experience while satisfied customers are less likely to put anything out there. But I honestly couldn't find one positive article, review, news report, or blog that has anything good to say about their points based timeshare. It is really freaking me out.

Did I just get taken to the cleaners?

Any info appreciated. I would especially welcome any feedback from happy/satisfied customers out there.

Thanks all!

Joel


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2016)

> Did I just get taken to the cleaners?



Yes, you did - if it's not too late, you should rescind - the instructions should be in your purchase materials.  

You can buy on the resale market for pennies on the dollar, and after you learn more about timesharing, you probably won't buy DRI.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2016)

It isn't clear that you bought. If so, rescind. If not, GREAT! There are much more honorable and less money-grabbing timeshare systems that you can buy into for far less money. 

There are some satisfied DRI owners who are TUGgers. The vast majority of those either bought resale, or had owned timeshare weeks in other resorts that were taken over by DRI. That's how they expand. They don't build new condos, they buy up existing properties, refurb them if necessary, then raise the cost of ownership while corralling members into the DRI program.

Rescind, then stick around TUG to learn the RIGHT way to timeshare for lots less money and many more opportunities.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Mar 28, 2016)

Just guessing here, but their "Sampler" package may have been a one-time rental of points rather than a real estate purchase.  As such, it might not be eligible for rescission. 

If so, use them the best you can and be glad you only committed to the one-time-use rather than a full ownership/membership!


----------



## Mole351 (Mar 28, 2016)

Well the Sampler has a no rescission clause in it, so we're stuck with it.  Good news I guess would be once we use the points or after 18 months we are out with no obligation to buy in.  Still kicking myself though.  Definitely would have done my homework if we went in with any intention of even entertaining the sales pitch, but in our minds it wasn't even an option going in so didn't want to waste our time.

Bright side I think is now we are interested in timeshares...just not getting ripped off.

Can't wait for the DRI sales pitches when we use our Sampler points! (Sarcastic)


----------



## Mole351 (Mar 28, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Just guessing here, but their "Sampler" package may have been a one-time rental of points rather than a real estate purchase.  As such, it might not be eligible for rescission.
> 
> If so, use them the best you can and be glad you only committed to the one-time-use rather than a full ownership/membership!



Yes - this is the case.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2016)

If you just bought a sampler, you are fine.  Use it, and then hang out with us and research timesharing.

Here is a good place to start - these timeshares are FREE: 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55

But you should just *window shop* now.  A good rule of thumb is to research for 6 mos., before you buy anything - RESALE - not from the developer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

IMHO, if the options that are available to you in the Sampler Package are things that you are interested in, the Sampler Package can be a good value.  The value is considerably less if you find yourself of, for example, planning a vacation to Sedona because you've bought the package and need to get some use of it, even though Sedona isn't that interesting for you. 

What isn't a good value is the developer purchase of a full ownership.


----------



## Mole351 (Mar 28, 2016)

But it looks like the consensus is definitely do not purchase a DRI timeshare from DRI then?


----------



## Mole351 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok - great, thanks all.

And will do!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

Mole351 said:


> But it looks like the consensus is definitely do not purchase a DRI timeshare from DRI then?



I think the consensus is do not purchase any timeshare from a developer without having done adequate due diligence. DRI isn't worse than any other developer and is actually better than many others.

We are resale purchasers in the DRI system.  We have also strategically made developer purchases from DRI where we perceived that the incremental benefits obtained were worth the incremental cost. But we did so with eyes wide open.  

And we've learned that if you turn down any offer in year 1, and sign paperwork that you have declined the offer, mysteriously that offer will still be available for several years thereafter, once they have realized that you aren't going to buy under their current pricing model. 

*****

There are a lot of good features to the DRI program.  Do your research, and if you decide that it is something that works for you then come up with a specific buy-in program that you can counter-offer on the sales floor.  Have a combination of resale points and new points that will get you to where you want to be.  Define what  you upper cost thresholds would be for new points; that should reflect the point at which you are ready to walk away from a deal. 

In any negotiation, power is in the hands of the person who possesses information and knows in advance the points where they are ready to walk away from the deal.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds like the Sampler Package is the same as what other timeshare developers have. Marriott calls theirs an Encore Package and I think Starwood has the Explorer Package. All the same thing, something to try to hook you. They will apply the purchase price of the package to a future purchase when you return for the sales presentation. We bought a Marriott Encore Package back in 2006 or 2007. It was really the best $800 we spent. It gave us time to do much more research here on TUG and learn about buying resale which we did in 2007. Had we not bought that, we perhaps could have paid $20,000 and walked out with a full freight developer purchase.

Do check your contract carefully. I know that the package we bought in Florida back in 2006/7 had the same rescission period as if we had bought an actual timeshare.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Sounds like the Sampler Package is the same as what other timeshare developers have. Marriott calls theirs an Encore Package and I think Starwood has the Explorer Package. All the same thing, something to try to hook you. They will apply the purchase price of the package to a future purchase when you return for the sales presentation. We bought a Marriott Encore Package back in 2006 or 2007. It was really the best $800 we spent. It gave us time to do much more research here on TUG and learn about buying resale which we did in 2007. Had we not bought that, we perhaps could have paid $20,000 and walked out with a full freight developer purchase.
> 
> Do check your contract carefully. I know that the package we bought in Florida back in 2006/7 had the same rescission period as if we had bought an actual timeshare.



We did a Wyndham sampler package one time because it we wanted to book a week on the Big Island and it was a cost competitive way to do that by itself.  IN addition it gave us a window to decide if we wanted to stay with DRI or move to Wyndham.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2016)

they are one of the only major developers to have an official deedback program for owners who cant sell and want out!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 29, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ....
> We are resale purchasers in the DRI system.  We have also strategically made developer purchases from DRI where we perceived that the incremental benefits obtained were worth the incremental cost. But we did so with eyes wide open....


Steve, what were the benefits that enticed you to make developer purchases? I am not familiar with DRI. I'd expect some really good benefits before an expert Tugger such as you paid developer prices.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 29, 2016)

DRI complaint #1 seems to be their sales tactics. Many have had unpleasant an experience when they attended a presentation and didn't buy, and buyers have had regrets when they discover they were deceived or lied to. What I don't know is if the DRI sales tactics are worse than other timeshare companies. The solution is not to attend presentations unless you're sure you're well informed and are also resistant to the tactics they're certain to use.

DRI complaint #2 is their reputation for buying up other timeshare companies. We bought from Sunterra back in 2004. Sunterra wanted to kept the maintenance fees low, to make it easier to sell the timeshares, but they tended to neglect the upkeep of the properties and weren't good at managing their own expenses. They were headed to bankruptcy. DRI came in, increased the MF's, but also worked to get the properties back into good shape. I believe this scenario has been repeated for several other timeshare companies.

DRI complaint #3 - the MF's are too high. The fees for deeded weeks at DRI owned properties seem to be reasonable. The fees for points go up because DRI charges a considerable amount for managing the trust that is set up for each collection of resorts. Owners are willing to pay extra because the points program is quite convenient to use. When combined with membership in The Club, you can book any number of days, saved unused points to the next year, borrow points from the next year, get discounts for last minute bookings, and use points for for cruises, airfare, hotel, and car rentals. The more points you own, the more benefits and perks are available. Just keep in mind that if you buy resale, The Club membership is not transferable.

Why do we like DRI? The employees at the resorts (that aren't in sales) have always been friendly and helpful. DRI seems to treat their employees fairly, and we see the same smiling faces year after year. The rooms are always clean, the grounds are well maintained, and the kitchens are well equipped. As they acquire more properties, there's more choices for places to stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2016)

Mole351 said:


> Hi all. I hope this is the right place to post this.
> 
> My wife and I went to a sales pitch for a DRI timeshare.  We have no experience with timeshares and were told by a friend what to expect (we did not have any intention of purchasing going into it).  The sales pitch went exactly how we were told it would go...but in the process thought the Sampler actually sounded good and we were honestly excited about possibly buying in after that.
> 
> ...



Anything good to say? They have a good system using points to reserve timeshare units in a great variety of places. Overall they have consistent quality that can be relied on. They're online owner site is one of the better sites making it easy to search for and book reservations. 

Now the bad: they're maintence fees rival those of the top brands without giving owners the same quality. Their resorts are in great destinations but, aren't typically located in prime locations. To use their internal system you have to pay their club dues, which is a pure management fee and is possibly the most expensive in the industry. Because of their trust ownership system, they control virtually all the resort HOA's, meaning owners have no say in the management/direction of the resort. They have a poison pill for resale points making this value nearly ZERO on the open market and making it difficult to rid yourself of your ownership when the time comes. Once you buy in, you re at their mercy. 

Enjoy the sampler, then stay away from buying anything more from DRI.


----------



## tperez (Mar 29, 2016)

*We Like Diamond*

We do like DRI and we have both developer purchased and resale points.  In fact we're on a road trip right now and are staying in a DRI resort 3 of our 4 weeks on the road.  We've pretty much liked all the DRI resorts we've stayed in over the years, although some of the more recent DRI acquisitions definitely will benefit from the upgrading that they are doing.  However, as others have said, the sales presentations are horrible.  But, we know what to expect from them since they've been using the same sales pitch for a few years now.

All of our points, both developer purchased and resale, are in the US collection.  We see that the resale points don't offer the same flexibility as the developer purchased points.  This past August we stayed two weeks at the Ka'anapali Beach Club which could only be booked with our developer purchased points.  Also, whenever we want to book in the US collection, I check for reservations through both ownerships and there are discounts available through the developer purchased side that I don't see on the resale purchased side, particularly for last minute reservations, which is what we primarily do.  When booking, if we can use our resale points we use those first, and if not, we'll then use our developer purchased points.

So, we've found more flexibility with the developer purchased side, but the "resale purchased" side was a heck of a lot cheaper (we were paid to take the points).

As has been mentioned previously, it definitely helps to do research, particularly here on TUG.  There are many more differences which may or may not be an issue for you.  Also, there are opportunities to convert resale points to full use points.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2016)

Mole351 said:


> Any info appreciated. I would especially welcome any feedback from happy/satisfied customers out there.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Joel


Joel, I agree with all the other advice above about taking your time to research all your options. I have no experience with owning a Diamond Resorts property, but I have stayed at two of them recently and can highly recommend them if you are looking for places to spend the points you bought in your Sampler package.

Last week we were at Cabo Azul in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico. It's a fabulous resort--one of the best in Cabo in my opinion. I'd go back there in a heartbeat! Last fall we spent a couple of nights at Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head, Utah. That's a ski resort in the winter but a good home base for exploring some of the beautiful national parks nearby including Zion and Bryce Canyon during other times of the year.  

We rented from an owner (a Tugger) for the Cabo property and rented online direct from Diamond for the Utah property.  

A few years ago we stayed at Sedona Summit on an exchange and it, too, was a very nice property that I would happily stay at again.

So from my experiences I'd have to say that the Diamond Resorts are very nice but one can access them without the ongoing responsibility of owning them.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 29, 2016)

Some of the DRI resales allow Interval International (II)  trading ( some like the US collection do not) We found that the II trades we got with the DRI points were of great value.


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 29, 2016)

DRI has some beautiful properties.  The main reason I'd never own it is the MF and the level of restriction DRI puts on resale (and I would never buy direct).


----------



## WBP (Mar 29, 2016)

Mole351 said:


> Does anyone have anything GOOD to say about DRI?
> 
> Joel



Absolutely NOT. 

Read this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/b...using-hard-sell-to-push-time-shares.html?_r=0


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2016)

We bought into DRI last year from DRI. We paid substantially less than their advertised retail price. We bought in the Hawaiian Collection. When you buy DRI resell on the secondary markets you are restricted to using those points only in their home collection ie US Collection, Hawaiian Collection, etc unless you do a trade through RCI or II. Within 45 days of buying we had 2 weeks in France 
booked a week in Normandy and a week in Royal Regency in Vincennes, Paris. We bought for easy access to Europe, Asia, and Africa without having to do a trade through RCI or II. We also have the ability to trade weeks in our primary timeshare Worldmark for DRI Points for substantially less than a Trade Fee 
through RCI or II. I have spend time learning how to do this and I can trade 14000 WM Points and end up with 15000 DRI Points. We can book directly with DRI into any DRI location - Home Collection 13 months out and other DRI locations 10 months out. So there are pluses to buying from DRI.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 29, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> ...When you buy DRI resell on the secondary markets you are restricted to using those points only in their home collection ie US Collection, Hawaiian Collection, etc unless you do a trade through RCI or II.



Resale point in the US, Hawaii or California collections cannot be used for exchange reservations with Interval International nor RCI.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2016)

We LOVE the Royal Regency.  (Normandy not so much -- as gorgeous as the setting is, just too far out in the boondocks for us).  We've been to the RR half a dozen times, and boy did it come in handy the last time.  We were in Berlin, both sick, and there was a train strike on.  We were supposed to go on to Cologne but couldn't get there, and our plane home was from CDG.  Checked the website and we were able to book a room for two nights at the very last minute so that we could fly in and position ourselves to be able to catch our flight.  Spent the two days in bed except for pastry runs -- don't care how sick I am, I'm never too sick for French pastry!


----------



## awa (Mar 29, 2016)

*Something good*

It makes me sad that it's so hard to find people with good things to say. We are gold owners who picked up 20k resale points and bought 10k developer points at 2.50/pt to "clean" them and bring them into the club. They say the price per point now is $8 and that foreigners put themselves on waiting lists to have the chance to buy. Please. The sales presentations really are horrible. I don't wish them on anyone. But we have really enjoyed the resorts. All of them actually. As someone else said, their website is pretty good. You can do a lot without having to talk to a person. And if you learn the system you can get some great deals. We are happy and are even thinking about trying to get to platinum (I'm going to post the scenario and ask for advice separately). 
Unfortunately I didn't do a lot of research into other companies before engaging with DRI. We started with the sampler like you. I could share in more detail how I would do it differently if I could do it over, but the bottom line is that I would still do it.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 30, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> Anything good to say? They have a good system using points to reserve timeshare units in a great variety of places. Overall they have consistent quality that can be relied on. They're online owner site is one of the better sites making it easy to search for and book reservations.
> 
> Now the bad: they're maintence fees rival those of the top brands without giving owners the same quality. Their resorts are in great destinations but, aren't typically located in prime locations. To use their internal system you have to pay their club dues, which is a pure management fee and is possibly the most expensive in the industry. Because of their trust ownership system, they control virtually all the resort HOA's, meaning owners have no say in the management/direction of the resort. They have a poison pill for resale points making this value nearly ZERO on the open market and making it difficult to rid yourself of your ownership when the time comes. Once you buy in, you re at their mercy.
> 
> Enjoy the sampler, then stay away from buying anything more from DRI.



I too should have mentioned how DRI takes over HOA's. Sadly, few owners even vote for the elections or attend the annual meetings. HOA's that are truly controlled by the owners are hard to find.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 30, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> ...
> booked a week in Normandy and a week in Royal Regency in Vincennes, Paris. We bought for easy access to Europe, Asia, and Africa without having to do a trade through RCI or II. We also have the ability to trade weeks in our primary timeshare Worldmark for DRI Points for substantially less than a Trade Fee
> through RCI or II. I have spend time learning how to do this and I can trade 14000 WM Points and end up with 15000 DRI Points.....


American timeshare systems that give good access to European timeshares are rare. I can see how this would interest many people. Americans usually want to stay near cities, though, and often just for a few days in one place. Is this possible with DRI? Also, do the resorts listed on this DRI map have good availability, or are some of them "affiliate locations" where DRI holds little inventory? 
www.diamondresorts.com/destinations



awa said:


> ...We are gold owners who picked up 20k resale points and bought 10k developer points at 2.50/pt to "clean" them and bring them into the club. ....


So, 10k developer points @ $2.50 would be $25,000. Is that the minimum buy-in to convert resale points to Club points, or have some people here done it for less?


----------



## Baldwin (Apr 4, 2016)

We are happy. Also we rescinded a DRI Sampler probably 2 years ago. As others have said, do your research. The maintenance fees are high but there are ways to minimize those.


----------



## mbinpa (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry if I am a little late to the party!

I really enjoy my DRI ownership.  I bought at Greensprings when it was Sunterra and before points were a big deal.  

Sunterra went belly up and DRI bought them and convinced me to convert to points.  I didn't really understand the point system so for a few years mismanaged my points but once I learned the system it is working out great.

DRI PROS:
     A LOT of properties - and the number is growing all the time.  
     If you are flexible with your travel times and learn the system you can get a lot of weeks for your points.  15,500 points gets my 7-9 weeks a year.
     Properties seem to be well cared and staff is usually friendly.

DRI CONS:
     Obviously their sales tactics, but if you know what to expect I don't imagine it is any worse then other companies.
     MF are a little on the high side - especially if you are in the Trust.  (We kept our deeded week).
     Initial purchase price retail is NUTS!  Over $8 a point and you would want at least 15,000 points for more then a couple of weeks a year.

I like DRI a lot, but it came at a price and it took some time learning...


----------



## JudyS (Apr 10, 2016)

mbinpa said:


> ...
> Initial purchase price retail is NUTS!  Over $8 a point and you would want at least 15,000 points for more then a couple of weeks a year...


$120,000!  Where I live, you can buy a decent *house* for that money! Has anyone here spent anything like that much on DRI?


----------



## artringwald (Apr 10, 2016)

JudyS said:


> $120,000!  Where I live, you can buy a decent *house* for that money! Has anyone here spent anything like that much on DRI?



Redweek has plenty of listings for people trying to sell DRI points.

http://www.redweek.com/timeshare-companies/diamond-resorts-international/points-for-sale

Looking at the asking prices, some must have paid big $$$ and think 50% or 75% off should be a great bargain.


----------



## mbinpa (Apr 10, 2016)

Just a quick clarification - $8 a point is what points are retailing for now.   That is not what I paid many years ago.

At my last "owners update" (sales pitch) we were told that DRI is going upscale.  This includes a program of luxury home rentals and other relatively useless (to us) benefits such as having units pre stocked with groceries, luggage forwarding and the like.  

I like my DRI ownership but don't plan on buying any more points.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 10, 2016)

mbinpa said:


> Just a quick clarification - $8 a point is what points are retailing for now.   That is not what I paid many years ago....


Right, I didn't think you had paid $120,000. I just wondered if anyone here had. 

Anyone here willing to say what they've spent on DRI developer purchases? I wonder what the highest amount is.

For that matter, I wonder about the highest amount anyone on TUG has spent with *any*developer. Years back, didn't PerryM spend something like $100,00 on a single ownership at the Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror?


----------



## tperez (Apr 11, 2016)

*Haven't purchased from developer in a while*

I'm retired now so my wife and I traveling much more.  So, we've been to a number of DRI sales presentations in the last few years:  Ka'anapali, San Juan Capistrano, Palm Springs, Sedona, etc.  In every presentation they first state that the current price is $8+ a point with about an 8000 point minimum.  Then quickly come back and say we have some long lost option or there is some developer's special, or something else which allows us to purchase at around $3.25-$3.50 a point and only 4000-4500 points.


----------



## ccwu (Apr 13, 2016)

tperez said:


> I'm retired now so my wife and I traveling much more.  So, we've been to a number of DRI sales presentations in the last few years:  Ka'anapali, San Juan Capistrano, Palm Springs, Sedona, etc.  In every presentation they first state that the current price is $8+ a point with about an 8000 point minimum.  Then quickly come back and say we have some long lost option or there is some developer's special, or something else which allows us to purchase at around $3.25-$3.50 a point and only 4000-4500 points.



We are DRI platinum member. Last time they tried to sell me DRI US collection for $2.75 for minimum 25000 points or $3.10 for 15000. It cost more per point with fewer points. We were very unhappy with their sales. We end up bought the 15,000 after 6 hours bombardment just to get out.  Waited another hour or so for their paper work and rescind it two days later. (This is our new strategies now to buy it and rescind to waste their time for paperwork). We got a tablet (we have iPad and Kindle fire) and DRI never ask us to return.  I think this is starting 2017 that if you buy direct, they gave you a tablet that is reprogrammed  to access DRI with all the info of DRI  

We do like the resorts and the staffs. Our home resort is Kaanapali Beach Club. We recently had a hard time to reserve 13 months in advance in 2017 February. I complained about it in the updates that they were trying to sell us more points. They told me as platinum member, I can do 5 on going pending search to grab my week. The problem is that I have more points than the 5 pending search so why they wanted to sell me more with out any added benefit. We are not happy with both the lies from sales reps and the system for reservation. In the past when HI collection has only two or three resort, I never have problem for reservation. Now they added so many resorts and every one wanted to go to KBC, I am having problem now. The MF is top of timeshare industry. My HGVC MF is considerably lower and with better resorts qualities.  

I accepted points from someone who did not want to stay in DRI and not to pay the MF fees. We paid the $250 transfer fee. But when the points came to my account, it stayed in a separate HI collection account, charged a separate club fee and made the per point cost much higher than my platinum account. The separate account is not flexible. I can not even buy protection for my reservation. So I wrote to DRI to return it back the one from friend by paying $250. 

We got a sampler from KBC due to what the sales person told us that we could use the sampler with 50% off points in HI collection in May 2015. It is non-refundable. It is less flexible than my existing account. We are not sure how to use it yet because when I called for reservation, there was no availability in either Kanapali Shore or Kanapali village and no discount either. The sales person lied to us. When I called DRI they said that samplers are for new person wanted to experience DRI and it had less privilege than platinum member, and wonder why we got it.  I told them that the sales person lied to make us buy it. This is how they treat the loyalty members.  I do not recommend any one buy into DRI now. There are other timeshare much better with less MF and better or equal qualities. 

I do enjoyed DRI II exchanges. In the past, we used it to exchange into many Westin and Marriott resorts in Hawaii, Caribbean and other US locations. The cost is relatively lower than Westin and Marriott's MF. We can also us II to Point Poipu for half the points than thru DRI.  The DRI MF is comparable with Westin and Marriott. I also own HGVC and I love Hilton. MF is relatively much cheaper with platinum season points. The Hilton resort quality is much better too. We bought DRI to supplement the location choices of Hilton. HGVC has fewer timeshare locations.  Once you stayed in roomy timeshares, there is no return to hotel room. We use Hilton hotels only for short term stays if we could not find timeshares. We are also loyalty member of HGVC. They do treat us much better than DRI. At least the owner updates are less than a hour for true updates. If we do get resale HGVC points, they put the resale points in our club account and treated them the same as our elite points. (HGVC only have one club fee charge for world wide).


----------



## Michael1991 (Apr 13, 2016)

ccwu said:


> We are DRI platinum member. ...



This is an excellent summary of Diamond Resorts. Thank you for taking the time to produce it!


----------



## artringwald (Apr 13, 2016)

I went to the Point at Poipu HOA annual meeting last Feb. Their presentation is now available at: 

https://www.diamondresorts.com/hoa/20160225/PoipuFeb2016.AnnualMtgFINAL.pdf

According to page 33, DRI fees aren't too much different from other Hawaii timeshares:


----------



## JudyS (Apr 14, 2016)

ccwu, thank you for the information!



ccwu said:


> W...In the past when HI collection has only two or three resort, I never have problem for reservation. Now they added so many resorts and every one wanted to go to KBC, I am having problem now. The MF is top of timeshare industry. My HGVC MF is considerably lower and with better resorts qualities.  ...


This is called "points dilution" and it affects many timeshare systems, unfortunately. You buy points at a desirable resort, and then the developer devalues your points by selling points at less desirable locations. Timeshare systems with no home reservation priority are especially susceptible to points dilution.


----------

